# Dipping my toes!!!



## bigbuzz1963 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello everyone

I am originally from Ireland but have moved around a lot...spent a few years here and there between France, the States, Spain and most recently Mexico where I met my wife and was blessed with two beautiful children...left Mex last month and now waiting for stuff to sort out before moving to Singapore for work..!!!! It will be very different I think...has anyone else here been to or lived in Singapore or live there now? it would be good to get to know some infomrmation "from the horse's mouth"! 

Great to meet you all!!!!!!!!

Buzz


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

bigbuzz1963 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am originally from Ireland but have moved around a lot...spent a few years here and there between France, the States, Spain and most recently Mexico where I met my wife and was blessed with two beautiful children...left Mex last month and now waiting for stuff to sort out before moving to Singapore for work..!!!! It will be very different I think...has anyone else here been to or lived in Singapore or live there now? it would be good to get to know some infomrmation "from the horse's mouth"!
> 
> ...


You have lived in Mexico so the weather here will not bother you much. It is ver humid here all year round. 
Your kids will have to attend international school here. There are many available but costly.Apartments -condominium living or rental of houses are expensive too. Depending on location and type of accommodation, prices can range from $4K -$20K.
Transportation is convenient -there is public transportation -train and buses. Owning a car is expensive-the cost of the car + certificate of entitlement (new car $50K-90K).
My husband and I live here rather comfortably because we do not have dependent children and are on good incomes.


----------

